# [perl + flash client] [long pool] Event-asynchronous programming



## ProFTP (Sep 14, 2010)

Event-asynchronous programming (Object Event Programming):
Event loop, Any Event, epoll (linux), kqueue/kevent (FreeBSD)

flash clients creates somewhere 100 requests per second

http://search.cpan.org/~mlehmann/EV-3.9/EV.pm
http://search.cpan.org/~mlehmann/EV-3.9/libev/ev.pod
http://search.cpan.org/~mlehmann/AnyEvent-5.271/lib/AnyEvent.pm
Danga::Socket  http://search.cpan.org/~bradfitz/Danga-Socket-1.61/lib/Danga/Socket.pm
and framework POE http://search.cpan.org/~rcaputo/POE-1.293/lib/POE.pm
etc

how to make a *long connection*
who have seen examples? (games or chat, or etc)


----------



## ProFTP (Oct 23, 2010)

*Hoppy*

XMLSocket of flash data flow in Json

http://search.cpan.org/~miki/Hoppy-0.01005/ 

```
use EV;
use POE;
use POE::Sugar::Args;
use POE::Filter::Line;
use POE::Component::Server::TCP;
use Hoppy::TCPHandler;
```


----------

